# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Metastasen in der Rippe und Beckenkamm

## Tiffy2006

Guten Morgen, ich war letztes Jahr schon mal hier und berichtete von meinem Vater, der sich nicht untersuchen lassen will. Der PSA-Wert ist drastisch angestiegen. Jetzt ist er schon bestrahlt worden, an der Rippe und sagt es wäre wieder alles in bester Ordnung. Der Bericht hat aber ausgesagt, dass auch Metastasen an der Hüfte sind. Jetzt ist er wieder soweit, niemanden an sich ranzulassen. Er sagt, er habe keine Schmerzen, ihm ginge es gut. Soll ich ihn einfach in Ruhe lassen und gar nichts mehr sagen oder fragen. Was ist mit der Hüfte muss die nicht auch bestrahlt werden??? Ich weiß gar nichts mehr...Ich habe nicht mehr Informationen von meinem Vater, weder PSA-Wert nach der Bestrahlund noch sonst irgendetwas...Wer weiß wie es weitergeht..

Alles Gute für euch hier im Forum Gruß TIFFY2006

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Tiffy2006,

dein Vater, darf nicht glauben, wenn an den Rippen bestrahlt wurde und die Hüfte besrahlt werden soll, alles in Ordnung ist. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass nicht nur die die bisher sichtbaren Metastasen, sondern auch LK- und nicht sichtbare Knochenmetasasen vorhanden sind und weiter wachsen. 
Wenn der PSA stark gestiegen ist, hat die bisherige Therapie vermutlich versagt. Wurde eine OP vorgenommen, oder die Prostata bestrahlt?
Wenn dein Vater sich so abkapselt (was ich nicht verstehe), wird von unserer Seite kaum zu helfen sein.

Bei mir mit sehr umfangreichen Metasasen, wurde keine Bestahlung vorgenommen, man kann in meinem Fall, mit dieser Metastasenverteilung, nicht den ganzen Körper bestrahlen. Ohne eine notwendige Therapie, kann es zu Weichteilmetasasen kommen, auch im Kopf, eine Angst (kleine), die ich auch habe.
Bei mir ruhen, ohne Bestahlung, seit über 30 Monate die Metasasen.

Viel Glück (dein Vater wird es brauchen), Hans

----------


## Tiffy2006

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Die Prostata ist vor zwei Jahren bestrahlt worden mit 42 Bestrahlungen, nach ca . 10 Bestrahlungen musste mein Vater operiert werden, da er kein Wasser mehr lassen konnte. Ca. 3 Monate Bauchdeckenkatheder. Ansonsten bekommt er einmal im Monat von seinem Urologen eine Hormonspritze....das wars dann. Meine Mutter sagte mir vor kurzem der Urologe wollte ihn untersuchen, was mein Vater ablehnte. Ich glaube er will wirklich nicht mehr wissen, was in seinem Körper passiert. Alle Bemühungen meinerseits sind sehr wahrscheinlich vergeblich....aber ich möchte die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben... Vielleicht wird er ja nochmal wach, nur denke ich, wird es zu spät sein. Gruß Tiffy2006

----------

